# Creative pros: Tell us what you think of the new Adobe



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Creative pros: Tell us what you think of the new Adobe

Ok so what say the Mac Pros here...



> ...The Creative Cloud includes access to the full Master Suite of CS products, the full Touch suite of tablet apps, Lightroom, the new Edge and Muse tools for Web designers looking to move beyond Flash, and the Digital Publishing Suite to bring magazine layouts to tablets. It also comes with online services such as a Dropbox-like file-sharing system, an online community, and some online hosting services.
> 
> In addition, Adobe will offer subscriptions for individual products such as Photoshop CS6 for prices "that are very attractive." In other words, less than today's not-so-compelling subscription options.
> 
> ...


Seems HTML5 (i.e. Apple vs. Adobe) has won the mobile device wars or at the very least Adobe has acquiesced and admitted to the high CPU demand of Flash when it comes to mobile devices, and the devices will simply never have the computing power to properly utilize/play Flash driven content and applications.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

it wasn't really just about high cpu usage. That's merely a talking point of people who don't really understand the whole thing. 

Adobe tried to ensure doom from the very beginning. Or rather, the "macromedia" of adobe likely did. I've always liked Adobe, in general to deal with. Macromedia, I've always seen as self important jackarses I could never stomach, certainly I came to that conclusion often after having the unfortunate experience having to deal with their customer service. After the merger, I saw adobe take on much of what I detested about macromedia.

Adobe should have known better than to play my way or the highway with apple, and understood progress. Flash could have been different sooner, but to me, adobe is most responsible for its stupidity in the mobile world.

It's about time adobe recognized flash's progression, though being late in this time will tell where it goes. Though with the flight of some developers, it certainly has skyrocketed the hourly rates of expert AS3 devs.


----------



## CoderMummy (Sep 9, 2011)

With the W3C confirming 2014 as THE date for the HTML 5 standard, and XHTML going to the wayside, this version of Flash is going to be a must-have for Flash developers (and they're going to be pretty busy converting stuff for the next couple of years).

Everything else (in my opinion) is fluff... but then again I wouldn't get daily use out of any of the other enhancements. The cloud is a nice idea... but I'm already using a solution for this. A bit late in coming IMHO...


----------

